

Binary search redux (part 1) - donaq
http://reprog.wordpress.com/2010/04/21/binary-search-redux-part-1/

======
ableal
Previous post at <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1277459>

Reddit comments on this one at
[http://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/btzkp/more_on_t...](http://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/btzkp/more_on_the_90_of_us_who_cant_write_a_binary/)
\- More on the 90% of us who can't write a binary search (with a comparison of
Hacker News and Reddit!)

